# Dominick-inspired bandsaw box



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw Dominick's fish boxes and just had to give it a try. Thanks Dom!
Still got some finishing to do.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol. Looks like the fish that will eat mine. 
That's very cool. You really upped one on me jones. Great job!!! I like it.
My said its cute.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I like it. Yet another project to put on the chalk board.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You got competition, Dom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> You got competition, Dom


Oh no!!! I can't even come close to his work. 
He's good.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Oh no!!! I can't even come close to his work.
> He's good.


oh, pullleeese!! Thanks for the kind words, but I am just a hack. In fact, on this box I made a BIG screw up. I cut out the drawer before I cut the back off. And, of course, I didn't have any more matching stock so I had to cut out a piece of oak and glue it on the back. :wallbash:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dang that is really nice
i gotta make one of these:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> oh, pullleeese!! Thanks for the kind words, but I am just a hack. In fact, on this box I made a BIG screw up. I cut out the drawer before I cut the back off. And, of course, I didn't have any more matching stock so I had to cut out a piece of oak and glue it on the back. :wallbash:


Your just trying to make me feel good. Lol
Looks good. How did you recover that?
I'm guessing you traced the shark on a separate piece then cut it out to fit.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. Yep upped the game a little but he had a head start. You made yours first. 

I think this is another project on the to do list.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Your just trying to make me feel good. Lol
> Looks good. How did you recover that?
> I'm guessing you traced the shark on a separate piece then cut it out to fit.


Yes, that is pretty much that way I did it. I had one piece of 3/4" oak that was barely long enough. I resawed it to 3/8", traced the outline, cut it a little proud, and then used a flush trim router bit for the majority, and did the rest by hand.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorrowful, when that happens to me, I just end up with a drawer that opens from either side.:thumbsup:
On a scale of 1-10 that fish scores a 10. And, I do like your fin-ish. It seems you have lured a few guys into making similar ones. 
We await your next one with "baited" breath.
:laughing::laughing:
All puns aside, it's a fine looking box. Great job. And, I really do look forward to your next one.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Sorrowful, when that happens to me, I just end up with a drawer that opens from either side.:thumbsup:
> On a scale of 1-10 that fish scores a 10. And, I do like your fin-ish. It seems you have lured a few guys into making similar ones.
> We await your next one with "baited" breath.
> :laughing::laughing:
> All puns aside, it's a fine looking box. Great job. And, I really do look forward to your next one.


Thanks Gene!! I guess I am 'hooked' on making these things.:laughing:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice box and great save- if you would not have told us I would not have noticed........


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody care to post idiot proof instructions on making something like this? I'd like to give it a shot.

Mark


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Burb said:


> Anybody care to post idiot proof instructions on making something like this? I'd like to give it a shot.
> 
> Mark


I made a build thread here . It's a different design but the steps are the same. Warning: These things are addictive. Give it a shot and let us see how it goes.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I made a build thread here . It's a different design but the steps are the same. Warning: These things are addictive. Give it a shot and let us see how it goes.


Thanks. I may look at my scrap pile this weekend.

Mark


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That is great! Love the wood choices!


----------

